# Banggood endmills? Any good?



## Pcmaker (Mar 19, 2019)

End mills are expensive and I've been breaking a lot of them. I've bought stuff before from Banggood, but havent tried their endmills. Are they any good? Which ones have you bought and how was your experience with them? Most of the stuff I've gotten are OK. I broke my carbide parting tool holder, but they're 7 bucks a piece, so I just bought 3 more. It sucks they only carry metric endmills, too. I only have standard enmill holders.


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 20, 2019)

I got a few from Banggood and Aliexpress, Chinese made. Ok for light use in aluminum and brass. Haven't used them for steel yet.
I bought a couple of lots of used USA mills on Ebay, ended up with a couple dozen nice sharp 2 and 4 fluters,  good brands like Union and Morse. Saved a ton over new since I was just starting out.
Mark


----------



## bill70j (Mar 20, 2019)

Pcmaker said:


> It sucks they only carry metric endmills, too. I only have standard enmill holders.



I have bought a number of Banggood's metric center-cutting solid carbide 4-flute end mills.  Very sharp and durable.  Hard to beat the price for their 5-piece set.  While it's not ideal, I use R8 metric collets to hold them.

However, their HSS endmills are pretty poor, in my opinion.  No where near the grinds like on the solid carbide ones.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Mar 20, 2019)

Normally I purchase a few electrical components from them. Some are usable, some aren't worth the cost of packaging them. The way I work it is to order the smallest package and see what I get. It usually is cheap enough that it doesn't hurt to write it off. 

    If it's good stuff, I order a larger quantity, enough to last a while. Several projects worth. If it's just junkie parts, they get used for repairing retail consumer products that were made cheap. Nothing gets thrown away arbitrarily in my shop. According to my wife, nothing gets thrown away, period.

    Machine tools would be the same concept. If they're junk, they can always be used to countersink aluminum or something. If they're any good, put them on the list to reorder in a larger quantity. That's assuming the stuff is cheap enough to throw away, a common situation with unknown vendors.

    Don't know if the above will settle the situation from your perspective, but does work for me.

Bill Hudson​


----------



## TakeDeadAim (Mar 20, 2019)

Pcmaker said:


> End mills are expensive and I've been breaking a lot of them. I've bought stuff before from Banggood, but havent tried their endmills. Are they any good? Which ones have you bought and how was your experience with them? Most of the stuff I've gotten are OK. I broke my carbide parting tool holder, but they're 7 bucks a piece, so I just bought 3 more. It sucks they only carry metric endmills, too. I only have standard enmill holders.



Not exactly an answer to the question you posed but it may help your consumption.   How are you breaking them;  Cutting what material, speeds and feeds,  what exactly happens before they break.  Type of machine your running them in and how are you holding them.  May help to determine what you might do to reduce breakage


----------



## aliva (Mar 20, 2019)

I havn't ordered any end mills but I have bought some of their inserts. Not the best of quality but for the price it was worth it.

 On a side note about Banggood, I purchased a watch from them came with a 1 year manufactures warranty. Well 8 months in the watch crapped out. I contacted Banggood to get contact information to send the watch to the manufacturer for warranty. After several emails mails telling me that the Banggood warranty was over they were not able to provide a contact to the manufacture.
Lesson learned don't buy any thing with a so called warranty as they will not honor it, it's a crap shoot.


----------



## pontiac428 (Mar 20, 2019)

I prefer to buy lots of used US made end mills on feebay.  They usually come resharpened, sometimes with a center relief.  Sometimes the flutes have been sharpened to (I assume) random diameters.  I sharpen my own, so they last a very, very long time.  Better to buy used high quality than to buy new sticks of Chinese butter shaped like tools.  The economics favors the used US end mills, even if you can't sharpen mills right now.


----------



## john.k (Mar 20, 2019)

Those who know say "chinese carbide good.........chinese HSS no good."


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 20, 2019)

I've been happy with my Banggood insert end mills - so far.  No problems yet.


----------



## rgray (Mar 21, 2019)

john.k said:


> Those who know say "chinese carbide good.........chinese HSS no good."



I caught a youtube video stating that. So I bought some china carbide end mills. Sorry to say what I got was junk. Made the HSS china end mills look good in comparison.
I was just cutting 1144 with them. It was as if they were unhardened. They dulled very quickly and were not brittle, they could be bent. Never seen that with carbide.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Mar 21, 2019)

Sounds like they were carbide only  in the salesman's mind. Or he? didn't know what carbide even is. Just something Americans are hot for.


----------



## steamingspud (Mar 22, 2019)

I use Maritool. These are professional grade tool bits and holders for cheap Chinese junk prices.

Check em out.


----------



## macardoso (Mar 22, 2019)

steamingspud said:


> I use Maritool. These are professional grade tool bits and holders for cheap Chinese junk prices.



Wow, Endmill prices are actually really good. Never thought to look at US made.  I usually buy Shars or YG1 from ebay.


----------



## macardoso (Mar 22, 2019)

Just compared a Shars 1/4" NC 90* spotting drill ALTIN Carbide $20.26, Maritool $14.75


----------



## steamingspud (Mar 22, 2019)

You also won’t beat customer service. Frank, the owner, started in his garage, and still answers all of my stupid questions personally. I use them professionally and in my own shop.


----------



## Jimsehr (Mar 22, 2019)

When you can buy a 5 piece set for 10 bucks try them. I think they are fine.
Are there better ones sure. But not at that price.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Mar 22, 2019)

Dabbler said:


> I've been happy with my Banggood insert end mills - so far.  No problems yet.


KBC has started carrying  Chinese inserts now, their price is not much higher either.


----------



## rgray (Mar 23, 2019)

I don't know if it would apply to your system, but I have found that when writing and entering a program that has errors....funny things can happen.

One such thing that happens on mine that hinders me is once an incorrect program errors out, then changing the program, hitting reset, and zero returning my turrets, doesn't make the machine completely reset.

An example was a program that appeared to run normal but would move to the cutting position and just stop there. I would start over change the program, reset, re zero...just to have it do it again. So next thing that "should" happen is the coolant should come on. So just to be a smart ass I push the coolant button for the active turret.....walla the lathe continues the program as long as I hold the coolant button down. Then stops again....let off the button (program had advanced to the M9 command) and it finishes.

Figured that out with dumb luck and realised that I had fought it before. If I gave up and shut the machine off, then the next time I tried it (maybe days latter) everything worked normal.

So somehow the control got the on/off relay commands for coolant reversed when some error occured  (it was never an error in the M8,M9's) that 
did not reset with the reset button or with zero returning the turrets.

These machines are not simple/quick to shut down like a normal lathe, but if you enter code that errors out and then odd things happen, shutting the machine completely down and restarting may be a good idea. It was a lot of head scratching for me as no code displays and everything seemed normal and the lathe would just sit there and run and of course I thought I had something wrong in the code.


----------



## Jimsehr (Mar 23, 2019)

I went and ordered a 5 piece set for less then 9 bucks. It would cost more to sharpen them then to buy them. 12 ,10,8,6,4 mm HSS.


----------



## Asbestos (Mar 23, 2019)

My experience with unbranded Chinese or Asian stuff in general is that the stuff is often a bit lower quality but the quality control is really lacking.  By lacking I mean that the quality checks are done by a disgruntled orangutan.


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 24, 2019)

As a side note , I've been running a Chinese 1/2" 4 flute all week on 1018 . No oil , flood coolant or mist . Still going , not strong , but still going !  I'm not really pushing it to the limits , just filling in my time between calls . It's a shop supplied tool ....................that's how I KNOW it's from China . ( they wouldn't know what a good end mill was ) 

My guess would be the cheaper mills would work fine on softer stuff and on non-production applications . For tougher machining materials , I wouldn't waste my time or money on them .


----------

